# A healthy Jabari Parker is essential to the Bucks' playoffs hopes



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Jabari Parker looked on his way to winning Rookie of the Year in 2014/15 when an ACL injury ended his season. The Bucks managed to survive the loss and went on to make the playoffs as the sixth seed, something that seemed unthinkable at the time.
> 
> This year things are different. The roster is thinner and expectations are high. The Bucks won't be able to take teams by surprise anymore and the lower half of the East's playoff race will be much more competitive. For Milwaukee to remain in the mix, Parker needs to be ready to suit up and regain his comfort level sooner rather than later. The problem is that having him play regular minutes right off the bat carries with it some risk, which the Bucks don't seem ready to take.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/8/20/9182467/jabari-parker-return-milwaukee-bucks-playoffs


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean, we are thin at PF, but let's not act like Ersan or Dudley were the reason we won games last year. Getting Jabari back definitely makes us better, but missing him for part of the season doesn't put us outside of the playoff race. A small ball lineup of MCW/Vasquez/Middleton/Giannis/Monroe is still very solid until we get Jabari back.


----------

